# Coffee Reduces Breast Cancer Risk, Study Suggests



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Coffee Reduces Breast Cancer Risk, Study Suggests ScienceDaily – Recently published research shows that coffee drinkers enjoy not only the taste of their coffee but also a reduced risk of cancer with their cuppa. More detailed research published May 10 in BioMed Central’s open access journal Breast Cancer Research shows that drinking coffee specifically reduces [...]

*Read More...*


----------

